# Newbie with a few questions



## d8nkster (Nov 13, 2005)

Ive done a lot of research of how to start growing my main concern is buying seeds online... Is this safe ? I am living in South Florida (USA) most seed companies I am lookin in to are either in Canada or Amsterdam. Im concered about customs and being caught... I do not have an alternate address to send the seeds to other then where they will b actually grown  ... 2nd thing is i can buy seeds locally off of friends but only from cheap "ghetto" weed... i want to have some fine bud like northern lights or white widow... If i was to grow these cheap seeds will they only b as good as the tree they came from or is it possible for them to be pretty potent ?? I will be gorwing these indoor in soil with a 125watt light... just 1 or 2 plants... i will also be trying them hydroponically... can u guys offer me any advice or answer some of my questions ??

Is it safe to buy seeds online ?
If i buy what we locally call regs or mids (sh!t weed) seeds can they grow into a rather potent plant ? or will they still b sh!t.
For 1 or 2 plants indoor in soil and hydro is 125watt light enough ?


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Nov 15, 2005)

Everything i have read said that the seeds would be basically the same plants as thier parents.  Unless they used some real bad growing methods i wouldn't expect those seeds to make great plants.  Luckily I don't have to worry about that shit I live in Cali near Oakland.  My friend has a weed card and we can go buy awesome saplings or seeds from one of many "cannabis clubs" in the area which are legal.


----------



## Hick (Nov 15, 2005)

d8, seeds from a bag of "good" weed,(above average, not mexican brick) are an escellent choice for the first grow or two. For  few reasons.
They are cheap, and no risk involved in procuring them. You're bound to run into problems, even if very minor, your first few attempts. Room setup, nutrients, ph, ect. usually all need a bit of "tweakin" to provide optimum conditions. At least you aren't experimenting/destroying/learning on $10 each seeds.
    The personal care, proper conditions and environment, _"usually"_ improves the final product.
   Get a successfull grow or two under your belt, then purchase those high end seeds.


----------



## d8nkster (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks guys for the replies... I got my cheap seeds and im almost ready to grow.... ALMOST. Im gonna b using a bubbler DWC system. Now most of the lights that i see suggested to grow are between like 70-100$... can anyone suggest a CHEAP (under40) light source ??? My mom mentioned to me that perhaps a light that an iguana sits under or somethin... is there anything out there ??? links and namebrands would b GREAT !


----------

